# Best bread machine brand?



## terri2337 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi! The post below got me to wondering just what is the best bread machine out there. Can some of you give me your input. I don't like the Kenmore I have and would love to purchase another, as I just don't have the time to make bread from scratch (even though I love doing it). Thanks!


----------



## gwkr36a (Oct 14, 2005)

Try this site
http://www.breadmachinedigest.com/reviews.html


----------



## terri2337 (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks Nick!


----------



## johnnyling (Mar 5, 2013)

*best bread maker*

I'm a newbie to baking bread so I'm really looking for some help and advice.  I don't know brands of bread makers and which are better than others.  I found this site that has bread maker reviews Best Rated Bread Maker Machine Review - 2013 and I've narrowed it down to two that I think are good, the zojirushi and west bend model.  I'm curious what you guys think and prefer before I make a purchase?


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 5, 2013)

I have had many bread machines and I make the best bread from the Panasonic.  Whole wheat bread though.  The Zojirushi makes great white bread but sucks at whole wheat.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 5, 2013)

johnnyling said:


> I'm a newbie to baking bread so I'm really looking for some help and advice. I don't know brands of bread makers and which are better than others. I found this site that has bread maker reviews Best Rated Bread Maker Machine Review - 2013 and I've narrowed it down to two that I think are good, the zojirushi and west bend model. I'm curious what you guys think and prefer before I make a purchase?


 I had a zoji and loved it but prefer making bread from scratch so I gave it away. But if a bread machine is your desire i'd go with a zoji.
kadesma


----------



## Alix (Mar 5, 2013)

West Bend all the way. Had mine for years and its still going strong.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a  West Bend 41300 Hi-Rise Bread Machine (with Dual Blades)


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 5, 2013)

I have had West Bend, Black and Decker (upright--the horizontal one with the two paddles sucked), Home ... ?, and Chef''s Choice (?). I have had no problem with any of them except the B&D double-paddle one. I have had 3 B&D bread machines, and still have one. I use my bread machines as dough makers--I bake the finished product in the oven. I don't like the crust (and the lack of two heels) re: baking the bread in the bread machine. I suppose I could use my stand-mixer, but the bread machine is easier.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 6, 2013)

The best bread machine is the one you're going to use. Mine been seatting n the garage for the last 10 years. And it is a good one.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 6, 2013)

You can get a Cuisinart (excellent brand) refurbished bread machine for about half the normal price. That way, if you find you no longer want to make bread like Charlie or prefer the hands on method like kadesma, you aren't out a whole bunch of money. I've purchased a number of Cuisinart refurbished appliances and they are just as good as new ones, or maybe better because they've already broken and been repaired!


----------



## Addie (Mar 6, 2013)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> You can get a Cuisinart (excellent brand) refurbished bread machine for about half the normal price. That way, if you find you no longer want to make bread like Charlie or prefer the hands on method like kadesma, you aren't out a whole bunch of money. I've purchased a number of Cuisinart refurbished appliances and they are just as good as new ones, or maybe better because they've already broken and been repaired!


 
So where do you get these refurbished appliances? Sounds interesting. I have a couple of their equipment and am very happy with them. Also a couple of pans.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 7, 2013)

Addie said:


> So where do you get these refurbished appliances? Sounds interesting. I have a couple of their equipment and am very happy with them. Also a couple of pans.


 Ditto. Where do we find refurbs?


----------



## pacanis (Mar 7, 2013)

I think mine is a Breadman. I used to use it all the time, but then stopped. Stiil, I was glad I had it on hand a couple months ago when I realized I was out of bread and didn't want to run to the store. The yeast and dry milk in the freezer were apparently both still good. I can make my own loaves by hand, but I hate the proofing and rising and simply having to pay attention to what is going on. The bread machine makes it the exact same way every time without fail.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 7, 2013)

msmofet said:


> Ditto. Where do we find refurbs?



https://www.google.com/search?q=cui...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## Addie (Mar 7, 2013)

I just spent the last few hours on Amazon looking at breadmakers. I forget which one, but there were more one star reviews than five stars. I left that one really quickly. I believe I have one in mind, but will think  on it more. It is in my price range. The only reason I want one is because of the kneading. Can't do that anymore. And maybe if I make the bread myself, I will get to liking bread again.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 7, 2013)

I wish I did not like bread. Not only do i get bread from the wonderful bread bakery we have here "Breadsmit" I now bake my self, looks like I've been growing as fast as my bred rising.


----------



## Addie (Mar 7, 2013)

When my kids were small, there was an Italian bakery just around the corner from our home. During the summer the kids in the neighborhood were allowed to stay out late since it was just too hot to sleep. At around 11 p.m. The kids would come in and get a clean dish towel, some change and a stick of butter. Go to the bakery's back door, get a loaf of bread as it came out of the oven and sit on the front steps tearing it apart and smearing it with butter that would just melt into the bread. Come September and school nights, the practice would come to an end. To this day the kids always talk about this when they get together. A really happy childhood memory.


----------

